# Latex/rubber suit



## joink (Jun 2, 2014)

Now please no bashing, but would anyone know anyone who makes commisions for suits like these

http://d.facdn.net/art/omoi/1401610400.omoi_[suit]_umbreon_boy_1.png


thanks!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 2, 2014)

If you search 'latex' or 'rubber' in FA and select 'photography' as the only active option you will probably find examples. 

I just did that, and this is what I found in about 30 seconds:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/squeaklatex/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8644822/ [owner, they make references to the maker, so you can probably ask them who it was]


----------



## joink (Jun 2, 2014)

Well apart from him... since he seems to only make particular models -.-


----------



## Brazen (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh murr


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 3, 2014)

Well im gunna bash anyway.  Not cuz of the suit but there are a lot of people allergic to latex, you wouldnt want to be potentially responsible for nearly killing someone would you?


----------



## Brazen (Jun 3, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Well im gunna bash anyway.  Not cuz of the suit but there are a lot of people allergic to latex, you wouldnt want to be potentially responsible for nearly killing someone would you?



Chlorinated latex doesn't trigger allergies.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 3, 2014)

Then there's people like me that are allergic to chlorine o.0
Thats why I have a salt water pool!


----------



## joink (Jun 3, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Well im gunna bash anyway.  Not cuz of the suit but there are a lot of people allergic to latex, you wouldnt want to be potentially responsible for nearly killing someone would you?



Anywho I Don't really care for that... Since it would be exclusively for me, and I'm not allergic to latex.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 3, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Then there's people like me that are allergic to chlorine o.0
> Thats why I have a salt water pool!



I doubt you're allergic to an element of the periodic table..In fact I know you are not, because *Salt contains chloride ions*. You're allergic to the specific chemicals which hydrochloric acid forms with crap in pools. 
Chlorinated polymers, I'm betting, don't exhibit the same chemistry. So we shouldn't expect you to be allergic to them. 

@ OP, have you tried performing searches like I said? You're more likely to find what you want than we are.


----------



## Brazen (Jun 3, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> @ OP, have you tried performing searches like I said? You're more likely to find what you want than we are.



Oh I think I know exactly what he wants 

*pelvic thrust motions*


----------



## joink (Jun 3, 2014)

-.-


----------



## speedactyl (Jun 5, 2014)

dunno,  Laytex doesn't breathe so it gets pretty warm in there  unless you have a special reason why you would use it. , funny thing you can do with it is inflate it like a balloon.  ... some one sneak an air compressor tube then plugs it in. LOL


----------



## Joey (Jun 5, 2014)

Waste of money.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 5, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I doubt you're allergic to an element of the periodic table..In fact I know you are not, because *Salt contains chloride ions*. You're allergic to the specific chemicals which hydrochloric acid forms with crap in pools.
> Chlorinated polymers, I'm betting, don't exhibit the same chemistry. So we shouldn't expect you to be allergic to them.
> 
> @ OP, have you tried performing searches like I said? You're more likely to find what you want than we are.


Try me, stick a chlorine tablet on my skin and see what happens. 
My salt water pool has a miniscule amount of chlorine,  as its produced naturally and not in massive amounts like say a hotel or apartment pool.

And besides that I work with salt water animals, salt water aint shit compared to a heavily chlorinated pool.

And in addition these latex suits are usually pure latex.


----------



## joink (Jun 5, 2014)

Alex The Lemur said:


> Waste of money.



Not when you have good amounts of money


----------



## Bladespark (Jun 5, 2014)

If you would be happy with a PVC suit rather than a latex or rubber one, you can drop me a line.  It will take a long time to make, but my prices are fairly reasonable.  I have some examples in my gallery, here: http://www.sparkcostumes.com/gallery/index.php?cat=8

You can e-mail me about it at spark.costumes@gmail.com


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 5, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Try me, stick a chlorine tablet on my skin and see what happens.
> My salt water pool has a miniscule amount of chlorine,  as its produced naturally and not in massive amounts like say a hotel or apartment pool.
> 
> And besides that I work with salt water animals, salt water aint shit compared to a heavily chlorinated pool.
> ...



If you were allergic to chlorine and any molecule containing chlorine you would not be alive, Batty. Chlorine is vital to your biochemistry, so it's only specific forms chemicals containing chlorine you must be allergic to. 

Not that the OP has to be concerned about buying a costume that _you_ might be allergic to. They're not going to go sprawling themselves over random strangers any time soon, by the sounds of it.


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 5, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> If you were allergic to chlorine and any molecule containing chlorine you would not be alive, Batty. Chlorine is vital to your biochemistry, so it's only specific forms chemicals containing chlorine you must be allergic to.


Gonna stop this argument with a link http://www.acaai.org/allergist/allergies/Types/other-allergies/Pages/chlorine-allergy.aspx


----------



## tsquare (Jun 25, 2014)

bumping this up, since I too would be very much interrested in a suit of that material. 
But sadly not many people offer it, or people who do have good quality suits... don't respond much 

If not, looking for something quite tight or something that could give off that look/ feeling

NSFW
http://d.facdn.net/art/mxl/1367082831.mxl_www3z.jpg
http://d.facdn.net/art/mxl/1367111877.mxl_www4z.jpg


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 25, 2014)

^ If you're going to link *NSFW* content you need to say that it is.


----------



## tsquare (Jun 25, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> ^ If you're going to link *NSFW* content you need to say that it is.



Oh sorry


----------



## joink (Aug 27, 2014)

Just pushing if new people have any leads ^^


----------



## Dragoxicon (Aug 27, 2014)

Try these guys http://squeaklatex.com/


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 3, 2014)

Joink, I'm sorry to say but if you wear that in public, people are going to get the wrooooong idea, so it's probably best left to private use, which I think is what you are going for.

To be entirely honest, you may want to ask about this on BDSM sites, they know their latex, though not how it applies to sonas.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 3, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> Joink, I'm sorry to say but if you wear that in public, people are going to get the wrooooong idea, so it's probably best left to private use, which I think is what you are going for.
> 
> To be entirely honest, you may want to ask about this on BDSM sites, they know their latex, though not how it applies to sonas.



He already stated the suit was 'exclusively for me'. He already said it was for private use.

I'd concur with Kosdu's comment that this is a poor site to ask this question on; just look at how incoherent the bulk of our replies have been.


----------

